# Reds & Black Drum - Port O'Connor - 8/12/2016



## Capt Steve Bridges (May 14, 2016)

Winds out of the south to 20 made for a blown up Matagorda bay. Picked up a few trout and moved to back water. The wind didn't bother the reds and black drum. I guide in tournaments, for families, business outings, both in the boat and wade fishing. Live and/or artificial. I also do shark trips. Give me a call or go to my website under the "Book Your Charter" tab.

http://calledinsickfishingcharters.com/

Capt. Steve Bridges
832-416-3111


----------

